# legs growing too fast



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys have a problem at the minute that my quad and calves are huge and im struggling to get into 36inch waist inch jeans, should i stop for a few weeks or cut down on the intensity

Currently train once a week, squats,deads,lunges and curl,

Also taking 600mg test


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

is this not WHY your training and on gear......


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

38 inch waist jeans?????


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Buy 40 inch jeans and wear a belt.


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes but there absolutly massive compared to the rest of me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PMSL my oh my i can see another New car thread coming up pmsl ...

I have to admit i take loads of gear and it p1sses me off when my chest doesnt fit through front door, Shall i stop taking the gear or have patio doors fitted ???


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Train the small bodyparts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Buy bigger jeans?


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope you pull through mate,its terrible when this happens


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Borrow some "Jeggings" of the missus. No-one will ever know


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate to say it again....but pics or your are a massive liar lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I hate to say it again....but pics or your are a massive liar lol


thats it this thread is on the up pmsl been called out !!!! here we go guys strap in tight for the ride lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i hear dorian had to drop the 5 a sedie every other wednesday night with the lads or his quads would have been 53 inches


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the exact same problem, ive shot up to a 36 inch waist

but it's because despite never training it, my waist just keeps growing


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i think cos im taking gear when im walking im tensing my feet up all the time, now my feet are huge and cant get in any fcukin shoes

yours sincerely

B.i.gfoot !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I notice hips get bigger, when squatting a lot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hendrix said:


> I notice hips get bigger, when squatting a lot


im same mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i had to stop chewing gum cause i had cheeks like a fuking aligator


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i had to stop chewing gum cause i had cheeks like a fuking aligator


LMAO , even typing this i can see my fingerfnefvnv; growinndsidsncxbo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You need some of these mate


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish I had your problem I'd quite happily buy some bigger jeans.


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

I was having the same problem mate,it was really getting me down!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,So i went and bought myself a new 61 plate Audi RS6,,cheered me right up :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you a fcukin woman

My legs are too big and my pants don't fit.... Stop training if you don't want to get big

How big are they exactly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the OP, pm'd me a pic

View attachment 67187


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Do they make your c0ck look small?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Legs growing to fast...................... lucky [email protected]


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

wish i was a T-rex 

lucky OP


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you should change your name to Nolegs and have this as your avi


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Come on OP get a fcukin picture of your legs on here


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I went for an interview today and my suit trousers were too tight because my legs have grown, you know what I did? Bought some new trousers mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Op pics or a name change is in order

Any pics posted will be up for scrutiny by UK-m security


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I went for an interview today and my suit trousers were too tight because my legs have grown, you know what I did? Bought some new trousers mate.


Thats what you get trying to fit into your school trousers still !!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I eat too much, now my belly is too big.

Should I not eat as much?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I eat too much, now my belly is too big.
> 
> Should I not eat as much?


No you should just buy a bigger top !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I eat too much, now my belly is too big.
> 
> Should I not eat as much?


buy bigger trousers mate lol same answer ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands

View attachment 67189


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


Nice carpet !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on OP dont let uriels pins beat your massive oaks pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Nice carpet !


thanks - i'll tell the hotel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh but that pic was WAYYYYYY back in august....look how they shrank last week lol
View attachment 67191


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> thanks - i'll tell the hotel


recorded mail or record the phone conversation or i call BS pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if it was my carpet - i could rip it back and take a pic of the bare floor lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


fcuk sake.....theyre like two cows wrapped in pigskin...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


What jeans do you get? Legs are tighter than waist on mine in 36" the waist is a bit loose but i am a tubby sh1t with no ass!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Its funny..... my legs havent grown since i was 12 :blink:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Its funny..... my legs havent grown since i was 12 :blink:


Theres something funny to reply to this post but i cant for the life of me think what it is !!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

paul81 said:


> Its funny..... my legs havent grown since i was 12 :blink:


Do more than 5 reps then ya lazy cnut lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes thank you OP the focus is now off me  haha although now I've said this I doubt it haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Do more than 5 reps then ya lazy cnut lol


will that make them longer mate ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Theres something funny to reply to this post but i cant for the life of me think what it is !!!!!


Please dont be*little* me :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Yes thank you OP the focus is now off me  haha although now I've said this I doubt it haha


not totally mate your still a lying cnut X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

willsy said:


> What jeans do you get? Legs are tighter than waist on mine in 36" the waist is a bit loose but i am a tubby sh1t with no ass!


i have all sorts really - DKNY, Replay,

Things like next etc would never fit........

Will have a loof=k through jeans rack up stairs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> will that make them longer mate ???


why? is he a stumpy??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> why? is he a stumpy??


well tom thumb can rest his nob on pauls head !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Uriel said:


> why? is he a stumpy??


Someone direct him to the dwarf pic........


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Nocarbs got the extinguisher.










You get the blanket to keep it original, because..

*YO PANTS ON FIRRREEEEEEE*

(lying ****)

x

(withdraw that kiss)

(we dont know each other well enough)

Ps- enjoy your blanket

(pps - not)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well tom thumb can rest his nob on pauls head !!!


Cvnt :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Paul81

getting lairy in the pump up room backstage (5 rep max)

View attachment 67194


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Paul81
> 
> getting lairy in the pump up room backstage (5 rep max)
> 
> View attachment 67194


FPMSL , mate you will be the fcukin death of me hahahahahaahahahaaahaha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul if thats not your new avi im negging you pmsl


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

neg away biatch :lol:

PS: i hate you all!!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Paul781...circus stylee like a beast

View attachment 67196


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> neg away biatch :lol:
> 
> PS: i hate you all!!!! :lol:


you miserable cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Paul781...circus stylee like a beast
> 
> View attachment 67196


too much weight mate lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> too much weight mate lol


pfffff!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol you fvckers are on form tonight the mrs thinks im a freak sat here laughing to myself browsing on the iphone lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


You love taking pics of those bad boys lol

Op, unless ur legs are like Uriels then you need too cut not buy bigger jeans. I wear 34'' jeans @ 16 stone 8 and they fall down without a belt


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

must be hell for you, i would h8 for my legs to grow too fast, i mean it's not like they are hard to train or anything


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


omg, fap fap fap fap. mirin hard.

nohomo.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

visionp said:


> Borrow some "Jeggings" of the missus. No-one will ever know


Narr just wear her skirt


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

bassline boy said:


> bet his legs are like peter andres


Lol, so he's talking about length not thickness


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Were the fcuk do these clowns come from " my legs are getting to big "


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Were the fcuk do these clowns come from " my legs are getting to big "


fcuk knows he seems to have dissapeared sharpish lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I HATE to photo whore but it took me 15 years to grow these.......they are a true 30" at the widest part of the thighs............i'm 17 stone 4 in the pic and I fit in 34" waist jeans lol....if you find the right handfull of brands
> 
> View attachment 67189


How tall are you? them legs look like they fit a 4ft guy


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U should meet up with Nocarbs he can talk about he's imaginary Audi and u can talk about ur massive legs u to will get on like a house on fire uk-m should make a special forum for special people


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Has op posted pics yet or even quoted inches... If not its safe to say he's pulled a nocarb


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Where's Noquads gone?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

He got his thighs stuck in the footwell of nocarbs audi


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am having problems with my penis growing to much when l read Razzle...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol because no one has ever had a pair of jeans they've grown out of before...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Fcuking hell uriel your legs must be 10 inches long! My legs were 27" at their widest point and looked fcuking sh!te compared to yours!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, Im perfectly normal height lol 5'9" with 32" inside legs lol

I'm on the left btw lol

View attachment 67198


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lol, Im perfectly normal height lol 5'9" with 32" inside legs lol
> 
> I'm on the left btw lol
> 
> View attachment 67198


your a fcukin beast mate, cant wait to catch up with ya !!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

what a cute wee lassie mate....

obviously doesnt take after you.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bet his arms are too big for his shirts too pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> your a fcukin beast mate, cant wait to catch up with ya !!!


Yeah, I'd be happy with that too.....fuking monster........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cheers lads - sorry to dissapoint those that expected a malformed midget lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> cheers lads - sorry to dissapoint those that expected a malformed midget lol


oh no mate you gave us what we wanted exactly pmsl


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty, your avi is brilliant....pure fckin hobo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> flinty, your avi is brilliant....pure fckin hobo


i like yours too mate pure scarecrow lol !!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

andy said:


> flinty, your avi is brilliant....pure fckin hobo


Flinty :lol:
View attachment 67200


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i like yours too mate pure scarecrow lol !!!


Who are you and what have you done with Flinty?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> lol, Im perfectly normal height lol 5'9" with 32" inside legs lol
> 
> I'm on the left btw lol
> 
> View attachment 67198


Its no good standing next to a 2 year old to show your height LMAO


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Its no good standing next to a 2 year old to show your height LMAO


she's 4 lol


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah Yeah we believe you I think youve photo shopped her to make her smaller to make you look bigger


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Yeah Yeah we believe you I think youve photo shopped her to make her smaller to make you look bigger


he wouldnt have done that mate, if he wanted to make himself look bigger he would have stood at side of paul81 pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Yeah Yeah we believe you I think youve photo shopped her to make her smaller to make you look bigger


lol - we're not all fuking bullsh1tters - i am what i am lol....maybe I'm simply not a fuking midget - dont over complicate it lol


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel you know I think your a good size mate well for a midget anyway LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Uriel you know I think your a good size mate well for a midget anyway LOL


lol - what ever - your pretty small - for a midget or anything else lol - dont lose that 6 pack or else people will ask if you go gym xx


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Six packs on skinny guys are like tits on a fat bird, they don't count.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL Uriel you know Im joking!!! Your looking good for an olden!! You messed up my next question now cause it will sound like Im taking the pi55 but was going to ask you anyway I can see you are good size arms ect but how cut are you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol rotee

not as ermmm slim as you but ab outlines at 17 stone .....

what you weing mate?

View attachment 67202


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Tasty said:


> Six packs on skinny guys are like tits on a fat bird, they don't count.


Thats sounds like something them guys who train in the gym and there belly is as wide as there shoulders would say.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Thats sounds like something them guys who train in the gym and there belly is as wide as there shoulders would say.


HELLO !!!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> lol rotee


Nah thats a proper question aint taking **** mate you could have been bulking in that pic with little girl. If you was cut up small waist you would look like a monster


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Uriel, you are pretty huge.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Nah I a proper question aint taking **** mate you could have been bulking in that pic with little girl. If you was cut up small waist you would look like a monster


look at the post again i put a pic up from a few days ago


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Seen pic now missed it before in avi pic was after 8 wks dieting just over 13stone 2 years training.

Wish I could gain some of your mass Uriel I found dieting hard but find bulking harder. Found dieting like my own little challenge with myself my own little mental test and enjoy that. Id buy my cheat meal food the week before Id have it and look at it all week before eating it. Really struggle with bulking with actually putting the food down my face.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rottee said:


> Thats sounds like something them guys who train in the gym and there belly is as wide as there shoulders would say.


Put your claws away darling, I wasn't trying to insult you. Also, learn to structure a sentence. Thanks babes x


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL OK darling XXX. Dont have any claws pulled them out cause they stopped me training LOL!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Seen pic now missed it before in avi pic was after 8 wks dieting just over 13stone 2 years training.
> 
> Wish I could gain some of your mass Uriel I found dieting hard but find bulking harder. Found dieting like my own little challenge with myself my own little mental test and enjoy that. Id buy my cheat meal food the week before Id have it and look at it all week before eating it. Really struggle with bulking with actually putting the food down my face.


everyone tops out at a certain size and the nearer you get to it - the harder it is and drops off quick.....I have hit 18 stone 4 ut i'm at 16 10 ATM.......I think I could hold 19 stone but not in shape and i doubt i could get heavier than that....

yeah the eating is a chore when you get near the max for you


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

My job dont help as Im walking over 15 miles a day at fast pace as quick as Im putting carbs in Im burning them am hoping to finish that job ASAP and think when I do will gain loads of size just have to be careful I dont gain alot of fat.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i can gain weight so fcukin easy and keep it there.. its losing it i really struggling with just lately ...


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Flinty wish I could share some of my metabolic rate with you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and me with you mate lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty that avi is terrible


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> flinty that avi is terrible


lmfao sorry phil


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lmfao sorry phil


  well jell


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i think cos im taking gear when im walking im tensing my feet up all the time, now my feet are huge and cant get in any fcukin shoes
> 
> yours sincerely
> 
> B.i.gfoot !!!


You could pass as Bigfoot in your latest avi pic mate.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Urial... Beastly legs mate. One could only dream... What do you squat sir?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mey said:


> Urial... Beastly legs mate. One could only dream... What do you squat sir?


he squats out sh1ts made from pure iron and fires of hell !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mey said:


> Urial... Beastly legs mate. One could only dream... What do you squat sir?


I haven't squatted since 2003...check post one of "Uriels Wheels" journal to see how these fine spam shanks were made lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I haven't squatted since 2003...check post one of "Uriels Wheels" journal to see how these fine spam shanks were made lol


synthol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Uriel said:


> I haven't squatted since 2003...check post one of "Uriels Wheels" journal to see how these fine spam shanks were made lol


But, but, but, spam is pork:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> But, but, but, spam is pork:lol:


I had fried spam this morning, very nice it was too..


----------

